

Small UI Changes = Big Results - lessallan
http://b.lesseverything.com/2009/6/15/ui-test-results-3

======
quellhorst
I don't call a 1.5% change big. A more appropriate title 'Small UI changes,
less results'?

I have changed the wording on pages before to get 40% better conversions.

~~~
lessallan
I bow to your awesomeness. The overall improvement between designs was 12%
overall. The article is one post in a series where the overall conversion goes
from 10.3% to 14%.

~~~
sunir
You guys continue to impress. That's a pretty big jump for a small amount of
work.

Did you check to see if the conversion to paid fluctuated? I would be
incredibly surprised if it did more than 0.5% from the start of the trial to
the end.

------
DenisM
Thought-provoking. Please share more of the tweaks as you discover them, both
what works and what doesn't.

------
joel_feather
The results are small. 2% change in something that is fluctuating anyways is
minor - the numbers are unimportant, a 2% change does not qualify as big
results.

~~~
lessallan
Joel, you need to check out Google Website Optimizer. It tells you when the
change is proven. I'd love a 2 minute change to result in a 2%+ in conversion.

